# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  ذخیره دیتا در Combo box  در VBA

## msafvati

با سلام خدمت دوستان
چرا وقتی من یک سری داده ها را در یک combo box  در EXCEL VBA وارد میکنم هنگامی که شیت را ذخیره می کنم و مجدد وارد میشم هیچ کدام از آن داده ها در combo box  مربوطه نمیبینم یعنی به نوعی داده ها ذخیره نشده اند.
پیشاپیش سپاسگذار از راهنمایی شما


Private Sub cmdAdd_Click()
If txtName.TextLength <> 0 Then
    box_1.AddItem txtName.Text
    MsgBox "Data Has Been Registered..", vbOKOnly, "Message"
    txtName.Text = ""
    'box_1.Text = box_1.List(0)
    Worksheets.Application.ActiveWorkbook.Activate
   Else
    MsgBox "Enter a Value...", vbOKOnly, "Warning"
End If
End Sub

----------


## Javad-2010

دوست عزیز؛
از چه ورژن Microsoft Office Excel استفاده می‌کنی؟

----------


## msafvati

ممنون از پیگیری شما..2007 هست

----------


## Javad-2010

دوست عزیز؛
شما وقتی یک آیتم به combo box اضافه می‌کنید باید یک محل برای ذخیره کردن آن آیتم‌ها قرار بدهید، مثلاً یک ستون از شیت را برای این کار قرار دهید و بعد طوری کدنویسی کنید که هر موقع فایل اکسل موردنظر را اجرا می‌کنید، آیتم‌هایی را که قبلاً در یک ستون ذخیره کرده بودید به combo box اضافه کند.

----------


## محسن شامحمدی

> هنگامی که شیت را ذخیره می کنم و مجدد وارد میشم هیچ کدام از آن داده ها در combo box مربوطه نمیبینم یعنی به نوعی داده ها ذخیره نشده اند.


دوست عزیز
شما وقتی اطلاعاتی رو توی کومبو میریزید در واقع تمامی این اطلاعات می رن توی رم (حافظه موقت) که به محض اینکه برنامه بسته شه اطلاعات داخل کومبو هم از بین می ره.
برای اینکه اطلاعات مجددا ظاهر بشن:
وقتی که اطلاعات رو توی کومبو ریختید بعدش باید یک جایی ذخیرش کنید.
حالا وقتی فایل باز می شه باید تمامی اطلاعات ذخیره شده رو بازیابی کنید.

----------


## msafvati

_بله این رو تست کردم و حل شد،سپاسگذار از شما_

----------

